# Please Welcome New Moderator: Sasquatch



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Please join me in welcoming @Sasquatch to the moderator team.

We are very pleased to have him! :vs_cool:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

cool buddy , congratts.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Welcome Sas....

*Rancher*


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok, welcome


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

All I know is someone's probably getting fired over this.

Thanks! 

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome. Is the new, same as the old?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Welcome to the team Sasquatch.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Well PF has finely gone to the hairy apes.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

. +1


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I get to be a slacker, now!


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Denton said:


> I get to be a slacker, now!


No chance of that happening. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> All I know is someone's probably getting fired over this.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


Holy crap! "The world has done gone crazy". (Stolen from Slippy)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Holy crap! "The world has done gone crazy". (Stolen from Slippy)


Truer words have not been spoken (or typed).

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Truer words have not been spoken (or typed).
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


Well its about time they finally picked someone who is not all Robo cop....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I wonder how that happened! Wink Wink! :encouragement:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Well its about time they finally picked someone who is not all Robo cop....


HEY!!!! :vs_karate:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I reckon things will be getting hairy around here


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Well its about time they finally picked someone who is not all Robo cop....


I've kept it a secret but I am half Squatch and half robot.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Lord help us, now we've got a hairy ape running things, Denton was bad enough.

Congrats Sasquatch,,,, I think. : )


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Lord help us, now we've got a hairy ape running things, Denton was bad enough.
> 
> Congrats Sasquatch,,,, I think. : )


Hairy Ape? I thought that was Denton.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow a monster furball is now one of the powers that be...sweet, good job mister.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Hairy Ape? I thought that was Denton.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


Not from what I hear, Mish told me Denton gets his body waxes at the same place she goes to.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sasquatch, Now that you're a public figure you're going to need to remember to use mouthwash occasionally.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I gargle with rocks.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

John Galt said:


> Sasquatch, Now that you're a public figure you're going to need to remember to use mouthwash occasionally.


And a flea dip.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Who? New what?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wait until he finds out he has to behave himself now.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Wait until he finds out he has to behave himself now.


Actually that thought popped into my head. I'm starting to think that was Cricket's diabolical plan to begin with.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

(A Watchman smiles with is infamous crooked grin, and hopes no one notices that one of his cohorts has infiltrated the PF Moderator ring)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Pretty soon everybody will a moderator except for me and Slippy (Slippy and I for the english majors)


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Pretty soon everybody will a moderator except for me and Slippy (Slippy and I for the english majors)


Pretty sure I'll be with you all too...You can't be a New Guy and a moderator...

Congrats and Don't screw up Sasquatch .... Pretty sure if you get a ban now it will last a long while.... or maybe they'll just Duct tape your ass cheeks together.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

a watchman said:


> (a watchman smiles with is infamous crooked grin, and hopes no one notices that one of his cohorts has infiltrated the pf moderator ring)


shhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

New guy 101 said:


> Pretty sure I'll be with you all too...You can't be a New Guy and a moderator...
> 
> Congrats and Don't screw up Sasquatch .... Pretty sure if you get a ban now it will last a long while.... or maybe they'll just Duct tape your ass cheeks together.


Let me know if you want to change your username. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Damn, well there goes the neighborhood.

So does that mean you're stealing Mish away from Slippy?


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Let me know if you want to change your username. :tango_face_wink:


What's wrong with my user name???

It just so Happens to be my favorite subject.......

to teach.

Actually I had a former username but .....passwords be damned.... It is lost to history.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

New guy 101 said:


> What's wrong with my user name???
> 
> It just so Happens to be my favorite subject.......
> 
> to teach.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

There's a new sheriff in town. Get the litter box.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Does this mean someone could get the BIG FOOT


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Grats to ya!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Damn, well there goes the neighborhood.
> 
> So does that mean you're stealing Mish away from Slippy?


(Slippy can only hope!):tango_face_wink:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Please join me in welcoming @Sasquatch to the moderator team.
> 
> We are very pleased to have him! :vs_cool:


Congrats. Try not be be bossy..lol.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Congrats Squatchy!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd be just happy if the kid in the Palestinian pajamas would just run out of ammo every now and then.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well I'll be.....this Mod thing must pay the big bucks. Congrates Squatch! Now, about those keys to the executive liquor cabinet.............


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Congrats, Sas.
Don't let Denton know we gave you the keys to the liquor cabinet and the Executive Bathroom.

Oh, and don't forget, the new guy has to buy the coffee.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Congrats, Sas.
> Don't let Denton know we gave you the keys to the liquor cabinet and the Executive Bathroom.
> 
> Oh, and don't forget, the new guy has to buy the coffee.


I can see the horror on poor little cute @Cricket needing to go "potty" and @Sasquatch walking out of the executive bathroom, latest edition of Backwoods Magazine under his arm, hiking up his pants...as he passes Cricket, he points a thumb back towards the head and says " Anybody got a plunger?" :sad2:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I can see the horror on poor little cute @Cricket needing to go "potty" and @Sasquatch walking out of the executive bathroom, latest edition of Backwoods Magazine under his arm, hiking up his pants...as he passes Cricket, he points a thumb back towards the head and says " Anybody got a plunger?" :sad2:


It'd be best if she took a book of matches too.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Hahahaha! I have my own personal executive outhouse! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Hahahaha! I have my own personal executive outhouse! :tango_face_grin:


I thought Sasquatch was just a myth, but now I believe [ insert bumper sticker here ].

P.S. Cricket I love your signature.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> It'd be best if she took a book of matches too.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


55 gallon drum, diesel fuel and a flame thrower perhaps?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Hahahaha! I have my own personal executive outhouse! :tango_face_grin:


I picked the lock. Heh heh heh.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> It'd be best if she took a book of matches too.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


If you'd try eating Paleo you wouldn't peel the paint.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome! 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Welcome to the team Sasquatch.


AND AUNTIE TOO!!!
to both squatch and auntie, congrats


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have been on several forums, this just happens to be one of my favorites, I never understood what a moderator does. What does an Administrator do? Are these compensated positions or just a hobby for someone with the time on their hands? The only thing I know is that they sort of come and go and if they don't like you or you break the rules a ban is sure to follow. 

I will just put this out there, and I'm sure I will pay with my mortal soul but..........I don't believe in Sasquatch. There, I said it....I have spent too much time in the woods of the Pacific Northwest and in the Southeast to know there is no unidentified hominid wandering around out there. 

I do believe that our Government is in collusion with an alien race from the Zeta Reticuli star system because I watched our scientists and test pilots fly the craft they gave us. But Sasquatch? Come on.

What is a Moderator?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I will just put this out there, and I'm sure I will pay with my mortal soul but..........I don't believe in Sasquatch. There, I said it....I have spent too much time in the woods of the Pacific Northwest and in the Southeast to know there is no unidentified hominid wandering around out there.


Well, if he's not real then why is it every time he's reported in our area, there are fleas EVERYWHERE?



csi-tech said:


> I do believe that our Government is in collusion with an alien race from the Zeta Reticuli star system because I watched our scientists and test pilots fly the craft they gave us. But Sasquatch? Come on.


Are they a hairy race? Could this be where the fleas are coming from?

I hate fleas.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I have been on several forums, this just happens to be one of my favorites, I never understood what a moderator does. What does an Administrator do? Are these compensated positions or just a hobby for someone with the time on their hands? The only thing I know is that they sort of come and go and if they don't like you or you break the rules a ban is sure to follow.
> 
> I will just put this out there, and I'm sure I will pay with my mortal soul but..........I don't believe in Sasquatch. There, I said it....I have spent too much time in the woods of the Pacific Northwest and in the Southeast to know there is no unidentified hominid wandering around out there.
> 
> ...


To tell you the truth, I'm still trying to figure out what a Moderator does. I will say this though, we have this cool feature where we can see you while you visit the site. Some of y'all need to stop picking your noses so much. Just sayin'.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> To tell you the truth, I'm still trying to figure out what a Moderator does. I will say this though, we have this cool feature where we can see you while you visit the site. Some of y'all need to stop picking your noses so much. Just sayin'.
> 
> View attachment 20657


Oh and please wear a shirt ... yes I am talking to you.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Oh and please wear a shirt ... yes I am talking to you.


 I don't have moobs!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I don't have moobs!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

It wasn't directed at you, who could see that with all that hair. The person who is going without a shirt knows who I am talking about.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> It wasn't directed at you, who could see that with all that hair. The person who is going without a shirt knows who I am talking about.


Oh! Now I get it. Yeah THAT person should wear a shirt.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Did I forget to put a shirt on again? :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Did I forget to put a shirt on again? :vs_unimpressed:


Your shirt offends me! Take it off, right now!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> Your shirt offends me! Take it off, right now!


We need to get a Latin translator to tell us how to say: "Come and take it off me."

Molon Shirtus Labe ?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Denton said:


> Your shirt offends me! Take it off, right now!


ROFLMBO! I kid you not, I actually looked down to see which shirt I was wearing today. It says, "sarcasm is a body's natural defense against stupid".

I asked the cats. They said they're not offended.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh, you have cats! That's cool. Cats are delicious.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Cricket said:


> ROFLMBO! I kid you not, I actually looked down to see which shirt I was wearing today. It says, "sarcasm is a body's natural defense against stupid".
> 
> I asked the cats. They said they're not offended.


I LIKE that shirt. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Oh, you have cats! That's cool. Cats are delicious.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


Cats are like kids; I like them if properly prepared.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> ROFLMBO! I kid you not, I actually looked down to see which shirt I was wearing today. It says, "sarcasm is a body's natural defense against stupid".
> 
> I asked the cats. They said they're not offended.


For those who have not listened to the last podcast (#4), my comment about Cricket's shirt was not an example of workplace sexual harassment.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@Cricket When you say ROFLMBO, what is the "B"?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> @Cricket When you say ROFLMBO, what is the "B"?


Butt. She is laughing her butt off.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> Butt. She is laughing her butt off.


Oh. Okay. Just makin' sure.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> ROFLMBO! I kid you not, I actually looked down to see which shirt I was wearing today. It says, "sarcasm is a body's natural defense against stupid".


Cricket ....... can I have my shirt back please?


----------

